# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > طلبات الزبونات >  ادور عبايات مستعملة استعمال بسيط او يديده باسعار حلووه

## غاوية عشق

ادور عبايات مستعملة استعمال بسيط وانظاف و يديده باسعار حلووهطولهن ما يزدن عن 56 وحجهم مديديم لوزن بالستينات

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

مساعدة 
لمحبين المحاشي 
فديتكم وين اقدر احصل مكينة آلة عين جمل رقمها... 
الشارقة-دبي-ابوظبي-راس الخيمة 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه 
دلكة سودانيه 
عرض منتجاتكم 
دريول عربي جامعي من نوع خاص مواليد السعوديه 
عروض للخياطه

----------


## lilyflower

أنا عندي

----------


## روضه 555

عندي عباه مفصلتنها ب 1500 من سيده الرياض جان حابه تشوفينها تواصلي وياي ما بنختلف فالسعر 
0509577555 :31:  :31:  :31:  :31:

----------


## بسمه دبي

انا عندي واااايد ويدد والله لي الحين مالبستهم ولا اباهم بعرضهم وباسعار رخيصه

----------


## المعتصمة بالله

بسمة اعطيني رقمك اتواصل معاك

----------


## الحياة*أمل

تواصلي معي واتساب عندي عبي حلوة مقاس ميديم لارج باسعار مناسبة جدا 0569461946

----------


## wafaa2011

عندي موديلات مختلفة وجديدة ومميزة وخامات ممتازة طبعا وباسعار معقولة جدا 
تبدأ من 60 درهم فقط الى 80

----------


## المعتصمة بالله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا ايضا حاجة اشنري لكن ياريت تحط كل اخت صورة عباءة في الموضوع وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## candy box

السلام عليكم انا عندي تواصلي وياي على الواتس اب 0508279123

----------


## روضه 555

كيف اقدر اشوفهن

----------


## روضه 555

ابا اشوفهن وشو القياس

----------


## المتوكلة بالله

شراب جبال القوقاز الصحي 
او الفطر الهندي هدية الله من الطبيعة لشفاء امراض عديدة بفضل الله تعالى




بعد الطلب الكبير على الفطر الهندي من داخل وخارج الامارات
يتوفر عندي كمية كبيرة منه العنوان الشارقة 

فكم من مرضى جعل الله تعالى سبب شفاءهم في الفطر الهندي



مرضى السرطان كان الفضل لفطر الهندى بعد الله تعالى في شفاءهم من هذا المرض العضال

مرضي القلب وامراض اخرى سنتعرف عليها على التوالى

لكن قبلا فلنتعرف على الفطر الهندي

الكيفر هو عبارة عن حبيبات من البكتيريا والخميرة و مركبات سكر تتكتل مع بعضها ببورتين الحليب .

تاريخ الفطر الهندي: لقد تم جلب الفطر الهندي من الهند على يد بروفسور يعمل في عيادة جامعة هيوستن في المانيا الذي عمل في الهند لمدة خمس سنوات، وتطور ورم الكبد لديه أثناء وجوده هناك، وقد عولج السرطان بحليب الفطر ، وقد تم شفائه نهائياً، ومن ذلك الوقت يتم تناقل وتناول هذا الفطر بين الناس من جميع أنحاء العالم.



فوائده الطبية أو العلاجية:

1- يغذي الجسم بالفيتامينات الأساسية لهوالتي يفتقد اليها معظم غذائنا في الوقت الحاضر .
2- تنظيم نظام المناعة في جسمالإنسان ويزيد من تكون الكريات البيضاء التي خط الدفاع الاول عن الجسم ضد الميكروبات والجراثيم والفيروسات
3- يعالج الكثير من أمراض القلب ويساعد على حل الكولستيرول في الشرايين فهو يعتبر بلدوزر تصلب الشرايين .
4- يشفي من تشنج المعدة والامعاء ومن تكون الاورام فيها .
5- يقلل ويبطئ من تسارع الشيخوخة ويأخرها .
6- يحسن عمل كل من البنكرياس والكبد والطحال ويمنع فرصة الاصابة بمرض الكبد الوبائي ويشفيه باذن الله .
7- يمنع تكون الحصى في المرارة ويحل الحصى في حين تكوينه وينظف قنواتها من اي ترسبات 
8- يشفي الالتهابات والامراض الناتجة عنها ويزيد من فعالية موانع الالتهابات
9- يساعد على تنظيم ضغط الدم ويمنع ارتفاعه او هبوطه .
10- فعال في شفاء جميع امراض السرطان حيث يوقف انتشار الأورام ويحاصرانتشارها ويعيق نمو المزيد منها .
11- يمنع الامراض الناتجة عن التعب والوهن المترافقين مع الإجهاد وفعال في مواجهتهم
12- ينظم عمل الكلية ويعالج التهابات الكلى اذا وجدت وينظم عمل قنواتها 13- فعال وبشكل 

ملحوظ في زيادة خصوبة الحيوانات المنوية وينشط عمل البويضات عند النساء مما يشفي من مرض العقم عند كلا الجنسين .
وكـــــــــــــــــــل ذلك بإذن الله ومشيئته ورحمتـــــــــــــــــه لعباده




عند تناول الكيفر فانه يساعد على نمو وتغذية البكتيريا الصديقة الموجودة في الأمعاء وتعسكر فيها وتقتل البكتيريا الضارة وتقضي عليها .
مليء بالفوسفور الذي يساعد على استعمال وحرق المواد الكربوهدراتية والدهون والبروتين واستعمالها بدل من أن تتخمر في المعدة وتسبب الخمج في الأمعاء وعسر الهضم والسمنة .
تساعد في نمو الأنسجة وتصليحها وتزود الانسان بالطاقة لأنه الاستعمال المتنظم يساعد على حرق الدهون واستعمالها في الحركة في خلال اليوم وبهذا فان الانسان يحافظ على وزنه وأصحاب الروجيم يمكن أن يشربوه للسبب أعلاه وأيضا يحافظ على هدوء الأعصاب لأنه الأمينو أسيد الفوليك أسيد .
غني بالمعادن مثل الكالسيوم والماغنيسيوم لجهاز عصبي سليم . لحالات الروجيم يهدأ الأعصاب .

الفوسفور في الكيفر المعدن الثاني الوفير لأنه يساعد على استهلاك المواد الكربوهيدراتية والدهون والبروتين ليستعملهم لنمو الأنسجة .

غني ب فيتامين ب 12 و ب 1 و فيتانين (k) الموجود في الخميرة والكبده وصفار البيض .
فيتامين ب يحافظ الجسم على امتصاص الفيتامينات ب الأخرى ويساعد على امتصاص الجسم للفوليك أسيد وب 12 .

فيتامين ب يؤخذ لتنظيم الكليتين والكبد والجهاز العصبي واختلالات الجلد
يسهم في طول العمر ( التعمير ) – الأعمار بيد الله ويدعم النشاط والطاقة .

يزداد الفلورا المفيدة في الجهاز المعوي وحياة جديدة ونشاط في الجهاز المعوي
ملىء بالأنزيمات الحية والبكتيريا الحية التي من شأنها تحدث التوازن بين الداخل الجسم تساعد على اعادة بناء جهاز المناعـــة .

الأمينو أسيد الموجود يساعد على عمل الصيانة للأعضاء والشفاء من المرض .

الكيفر يهضم جميع البروتينات وبالتالي فان الجسم يستفيد من كل الأكـــل

اللاكتوز الموجود في الكيفر ينهضم كله وكل البروتينات تتكسر يمكن يناوله الناس الذين لديهم حساسية من الحليب .

الوقت المناسب والأفضل لعمل الكيفر هو 18 ساعة في الطقس العادي اذا بقيت حبيبات الكيفر وقت أطول فان الحليب يتحول الى مصل اللبن ويصبح شكل الكيفر متكتل .

طريقة الاستخدام:



كمية الجرعة للشخص الواحد:

ملعقتين كبيرتين من الفطر توضعان في وعاء من الزجاج ويضاف إليهما ربع لتر من الحليب، ويفضل أن يكون زجاجة معقمة أو حليب معبأ ضمن علبة كرتون، ويغط الوعاء بقطعة قماش من الشاش أو الكتان(تسمح بمرور الهواء).



يترك الوعاء لمدة 24 ساعة في المطبخ(بحرارة الغرفة).
يصب المزيج بعد 24 ساعة في منخل غير معدني أو في مصفاة، ويجمع الحليب الناتج عن المزيج، ويشرب حسب التعليمات.
يغسل الفطر المتخثر في المصفاة بتمرير ماء بارد عليه، ويتم تحريكه بملعقة خشبية حتى يتم غسيل كامل الحليب العالق به.
يغسل الوعاء جيداً بالماء والصابون.

يعاد الفطر إلى الوعاء من أجل تكرار العملية حسب ما ذكر أعلاه.



العلاج وطريقته:

- يشرب الحليب قبل النوم يومياً دون انقطاع لمدة عشرين يوم من الكمية المذكورة أعلاه، ويتم التوقف عن شرب الحليب لمدة عشرة أيام فقط.
- يتكرر العلاج عند الشعور بالحاجة إليه حتى يتم ملاحظة تحسن صحة المريض العامة، ويجب التأكد يومياً من إضافة الحليب إلى الفطر حسب ما ورد ذكره أعلاه كل 24 ساعة؛ وحتى عند فترة التوقف عن تناول الحليب البالغة عشرة أيام، ويمكن تقديم الحليب الناتج عن فترة الانقطاع لشخص آخر.
- سيتغير لون الفطر ويصبح داكناً إذا ترك أكثر من 24 ساعة دون إضافة الحليب إليه، ويبدأ بفقد فائدته العلاجية.
-إن الاستمرار في المحافظة على تنمية الفطر بشكل جيد يؤدي إلى مضاعفة حجمه، وكل 17 يوم يمكن قسمه إلى نصفين .

والشفاء من عند الله ويبقى اتخاذ الاسباب الفعالة

- - - Updated - - -




> شراب جبال القوقاز الصحي 
> او الفطر الهندي هدية الله من الطبيعة لشفاء امراض عديدة بفضل الله تعالى
> 
> 
> 
> 
> بعد الطلب الكبير على الفطر الهندي من داخل وخارج الامارات
> يتوفر عندي كمية كبيرة منه العنوان الشارقة 
> 
> ...

----------


## candy box

الغلا تواصلي وياي عالواتس اب عندي عبايات عندي فساتين حفلات نعل ملابس وايد أشياء ابى ابيعهم بأسعار مناسبه للجميع 0508279123

----------


## قطوة صغيرة

عندي عبايات ممكن تتواصلين معاي وتساب 


0582988162

----------


## جالكسي 88

تواصلي وياي ع الواتساب 0553249992
عندي عبي على 60

----------


## جالكسي 88

عندي عبي ملونه فراشه فضفاضه مقاس 58 - تواصلي معاي 0553249992

----------

